# Ceiling fan replacement glass



## Tober (Sep 16, 2009)

Can you help or guide me to someone who can. I need to find a glass globe for the following fan. All I have is the following information and the attached photos of the ceiling fan. I need to determine the manufacturer, style, model, etc. - Anything that would help in getting a replacement glass globe.

This is on a bar code sticker on top of motor housing.

Riviera
001066
131 5BAR52OWD
0-92131-11799

Also se pictures attached.

See pictures



Richard Tober
.AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; } .AOLWebSuite a {color:blue; text-decoration: underline; cursor: pointer} .AOLWebSuite a.hsSig {cursor: default}


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Having focused pictures would be a huge help when looking for assistance!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Your local light store should be able to help. Home Depot and Lowe's have a pretty good stock on that stuff.

I can't tell in the picture if it is one piece. If the glass is all one piece, it might be difficult to replace it. 

If it is an older fan, it may be really difficult to find something. You might want to consider upgrading the fan; it may be cheaper and easier in the end.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

another drive by poster

I think Riviera might be a style


----------

